# Il problema di Ibra in champions?



## Torros (12 Aprile 2016)

qual'è secondo voi il problema di questo giocatore in champions?

Per me è da sempre chiaro. E' troppo alto, troppo grosso, troppo statico e quindi facilmente arginabile per quasi tutti i centrali di medio livello, vedi quelli del City che per me non sono eccezionali. In campionati fisici come la serie A o anche quello Francese, fa la differenza perché impone la sua stazza e la sua tecnica eccezionale, ma in champions dove si gioca in velocità questo non succede perché è statico. Mettici anche che questo difetto non viene limato dalla capacità di colpire di testa di Ibra inesistente ed ecco secondo me spiegato il perché in champions non fa la differenza spesso.

Anzi dico di più per le caratteristiche di Ibra la squadra dove aveva maggiormente la possibilità di alzare la coppa era proprio il Barca. Ibra non può giocare di rimessa, ha bisogno che la sua squadra schiacci l'avversario nella sua meta campo e sia quindi più forte...


----------



## Snake (12 Aprile 2016)

si sono d'accordo, è una cosa che feci notare anch'io tempo fa. Quelli che hanno fatto la differenza in champions negli ultimi 10 anni si chiamano Kaka, Robben, Messi, CR7, Di Maria e hanno tutti una cosa in comune, esplosività e capacità di creare superiorità numerica. Resta il fatto che gol come quello sbagliato all'andata o se ricorderete col Liverpool anni fa quando giocava all'Inter sono indicativi di una evidente pressione che fatica a sostenere.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Aprile 2016)

E' una buona soluzione ma non credo. C'è stata gente lenta che è stata protagonista in CL, anche di squadre non favoritissime.

Per me è un problema psicologico, posto che comunque la champions poteva vincerla solo col Barca, e forse quest'anno (e non è stata colpa sua, a differenza di quello scorso). Con le altre non era competititvo.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2016)

E' un giocatore da competizioe lunga. 
Nella partita secca, può fare tutto il figo che vuole, ma la pressione la sente eccome!

Sulla questione tecnica non sono d'accordo. Guarda Drogba, solo per fare un esempio


----------



## Torros (12 Aprile 2016)

mah secondo me la storia della pressione non regge molto, Ibra non è uno precisissimo sotto porta., che sbagli quindi ci sta e non è la pressione per me. La storia della pressione non regge perché questa gente è abituata alle pressioni e a questi palcoscenici fin da ragazzini. 

quando un campione non fa la differenza ci sono per me 4 motivazioni molto semplici:
-limiti strutturali del giocatore, nel caso di Ibra la velocità.
-semplicemente giornata no, capitano a tutti
-0 supporto da parte della squadra perché magari questa gioca male. E puoi essere chi vuoi ma se sei isolato puoi fare poco. Inoltre se la tua squadra è più debole dell'avversario e quest'ultimo ha una difesa solida, puoi essere sempre chi vuoi ma se non sei supportato farai una partita mediocre, si gioca sempre in 11 vs 11.
-giocatore da collettivo che fa la differenza principalmente quando la sua squadra è più forte dell'avversario.


----------



## Torros (12 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' una buona soluzione ma non credo. C'è stata gente lenta che è stata protagonista in CL, anche di squadre non favoritissime.
> 
> Per me è un problema psicologico, posto che comunque la champions poteva vincerla solo col Barca, e forse quest'anno (e non è stata colpa sua, a differenza di quello scorso). Con le altre non era competititvo.



in che ruolo? non ricordo nessun centravanti capace di fare la differenza in champions privo di velocità, se non dotato di almeno un buon colpo di testa.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> in che ruolo? non ricordo nessun centravanti capace di fare la differenza in champions privo di velocità, se non dotato di almeno un buon colpo di testa.



Guarda, già ti ha risposto ripper con Drogba, per me sussite come paragone. Magari spulcio le ultime squadre vincitrici. Pure Costa volendo, non è molto più veloce in campo aperto.


----------



## Torros (12 Aprile 2016)

Costa e Drogba sono tutti molto più veloci di Ibra sopratutto nei primi metri che è la cosa più importante.
Ma scherziamo, Costa non sarebbe veloce??


----------



## The Ripper (13 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> mah secondo me la storia della pressione non regge molto, Ibra non è uno precisissimo sotto porta., che sbagli quindi ci sta e non è la pressione per me. La storia della pressione non regge perché questa gente è abituata alle pressioni e a questi palcoscenici fin da ragazzini.
> 
> quando un campione non fa la differenza ci sono per me 4 motivazioni molto semplici:
> -limiti strutturali del giocatore, nel caso di Ibra la velocità.
> ...



ma io non credo. noto proprio un cambiamento nel suo *modo *di giocare molto più elementare, meno spavaldo... E se non gioca spavaldo non riesce a prendersi la squadra in mano.

p.s. Drogba veloce non si può sentire


----------



## Torros (13 Aprile 2016)

dai Drogba non è mai stato un giocatore statico come Zlatan, ma stai un Bale, ma certamente più veloce e mobile di Ibra..


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Costa e Drogba sono tutti molto più veloci di Ibra sopratutto nei primi metri che è la cosa più importante.
> Ma scherziamo, Costa non sarebbe veloce??



Sicuramente è un po' più veloce perchè è più compatto e ha il baricentro più basso, però non è un contropiedista.

Ok togliamolo e facciamo che ho sbagliato, ma comunque non credo sia questo il problema.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Aprile 2016)

Ibra, se escludiamo il PSG di quest'anno che con l'arrivo di Di Maria ha innalzato di parecchio la qualità di squadra, non ha mai giocato in squadroni, come è invece capitato al Messi e al CR7 degli ultimi anni, e in questi casi se vuoi vincere un torneo così importante come la Champions devi smazzare anche se sei tecnicamente il miglior giocatore del pianeta, non puoi permetterti di ciondolare in campo, difatti questa sera sono bastati Otamendi e Mangala, tutt'altro che due fenomeni, a fermarlo. Per esempio citavate Robben e Drogba: andatevi a vedere le partite che facevano questi due quando la rispettiva squadra vinceva la CL, il secondo si reinventò addirittura terzino in una partita a Barcellona. E, comunque, secondo me è un giocatore molto "mediatizzato", non è questo gran fenomeno che si fa passare ogni volta.


----------



## DannySa (13 Aprile 2016)

Sono d'accordo, oltre a quello conta molto la squadra e il periodo storico in cui è stato in certe squadre.
All'Inter stravinceva il campionato ma la rosa sarebbe poi cresciuta con ben altro 9 là davanti, cioè Eto'o, più quadrato e più esperto per certe competizioni (anche se io prenderei tutta la vita Ibra al suo posto).
Al Barca ha beccato l'anno sbagliato, non si è integrato e non gli andava di fare il n° 2.
Dopo il Barca si è rassegnato pure lui, quando è venuto al Milan sapeva benissimo di non poter vincere la Champions (nemmeno con un miracolo) ma da noi si è trovato bene perché eravamo una squadra che in Champions si prestava bene e avevamo una mentalità molto europea (difatti pur avendo una rosa scarsa gli ultimi anni in cui l'anno abbiamo giocata non abbiamo fatto nemmeno malaccio come prestazioni), aggiungiamoci che in Italia si è sempre trovato bene e voleva, probabilmente, rimanere ancora qualche anno da noi e il gioco è fatto.
Il Psg è una squadra con un buon potenziale, con una difesa piuttosto mediocre, alcune individualità fenomenali ma nessuno capace di portarla a superare i proprio limiti, quindi i limiti di Ibra e la mancanza di storia, dell'abitudine di giocare le grandi partite, la competitività che manca durante tutta la stagione, il Psg, se Ibra voleva veramente puntare alla coppa non era certo una scelta ottimale e ora credo sia tempo di dirsi addio.
E ora cosa? andare allo Utd significa dover vincere a tutti i costi, rimettersi in gioco per un anno in un campionato molto diverso dai precedenti in cui ha giocato, forse ci andrà e non farà la Champions, forse lo farà solo per poter dire di aver giocato pure là, ma se volesse veramente chiudere la carriera in modo tranquillo dovrebbe tornare in Italia.


----------



## davoreb (13 Aprile 2016)

i tre più forti:
Ronaldo il fenomeno non ha mai vinto la Champions
Roberto Baggio non ha mai vinto la Champions
Maradona non ha mai vinto la Champions

Ce ne sono poi una marea di altri.

Ibra ha giocato nella squadra veramente favorita solo 1 anno, se nel 2006 arrivava al Milan e non all'inter probabilmente una la portava a casa.

Per me il problema oggi è che aveva tutto il centrocampo titolare fuori.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Aprile 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> i tre più forti:
> Ronaldo il fenomeno non ha mai vinto la Champions
> Roberto Baggio non ha mai vinto la Champions
> Maradona non ha mai vinto la Champions
> ...



Ibra a differenza di questi fa scalpore perchè ha vinto tipo 12 scudetti però.


----------



## Torros (13 Aprile 2016)

mah per quelli la storia è diversa. Maradona ci ha giocato poche volte in coppa campioni(differente dalla champions) Baggio idem.
Ronaldo ha avuto la possibilità vincerla solo nei 4 anni al Real, ma era un Real totalmente sbilanciato che schierava Beckham in mediana dopo aver venuto la chiave di volta Makelele. E cmq Ronaldo faceva sempre o quasi la differenza in quelle partite.


----------



## Torros (13 Aprile 2016)

per me Ibra rimane un campione semplicemente non è adattato strutturalmente a questa competizione, non si tratta di forza del singolo, si tratta proprio di caratteristiche.


----------



## Torros (13 Aprile 2016)

Ibra per me deve ringraziare Di Maria per essere arrivato anche solo ai quarti, perché nemmeno con il Chelsea mi convinse.


----------



## DannySa (13 Aprile 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> i tre più forti:
> Ronaldo il fenomeno non ha mai vinto la Champions
> Roberto Baggio non ha mai vinto la Champions
> Maradona non ha mai vinto la Champions
> ...



Fosse arrivato da noi nel 2004 ne portava a casa pure 2, probabilmente.
Nel 2006 avremmo dovuto vendere Sheva per prendere lui e i senatori che avevamo l'avrebbero indirizzato sicuramente meglio di quelli che ha trovato all'inter, lo prendemmo nel sedere entrambi perché l'anno dopo vincendo la champions ci siamo praticamente ammazzati (tra acquisti insensati e immobilismo cronico), mentre Ibra fece vincere lo scudetto all'inter (senza rivali) dopo secoli e sembrava avessero fatto chissà cosa, non era sicuramente maturo per fare il n° 1 in Champions ma si è sempre trovato nell'ambiente sbagliato al momento sbagliato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> per me Ibra rimane un campione semplicemente non è adattato strutturalmente a questa competizione, non si tratta di forza del singolo, si tratta proprio di caratteristiche.



non è quello , è sempre il discorso dell'accentratore, poi dipende dal tipo di squadra che gli costruiscono, non è un tipo da barcellona, ma secondo me se lo metti al real lui te la vince la CL


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> i tre più forti:
> Ronaldo il fenomeno non ha mai vinto la Champions
> Roberto Baggio non ha mai vinto la Champions
> Maradona non ha mai vinto la Champions
> ...



concordo


----------



## Torros (13 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non è quello , è sempre il discorso dell'accentratore, poi dipende dal tipo di squadra che gli costruiscono, non è un tipo da barcellona, ma secondo me se lo metti al real lui te la vince la CL



il Real è totalmente inadatto, il Real gioca di velocità, Ibra è statico, non vanno bene insieme


----------



## davoreb (13 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ibra a differenza di questi fa scalpore perchè ha vinto tipo 12 scudetti però.



Si pero quante volte partiva seriamente per vincerla:

1. Alla juve pre-calciopoli? Forse, era anche giovane.
2. Nell'inter con Mancini? Mettiamoci 1 anno con Mourinho
3. Barcellona: 1 anno
4. I due anni al Milan? Assolutamente NO
5. PSG? Non penso se non come outsider

Quindi diciamo che due anni è partito davvero per vincerla, poi sono d'accordo che per caratteristiche tecniche è più determinante in campionato dove anche se gioca male è come un 6.5 di una punta normale.

Per me spesso il palmares è anche basato sulle scelte che fai e quello che conta è quello che vinci da protagonista e quello che fai in campo.


----------



## DannySa (13 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> per me Ibra rimane un campione semplicemente non è adattato strutturalmente a questa competizione, non si tratta di forza del singolo, si tratta proprio di caratteristiche.



La Champions è un po' come i playoff Nba, da solo puoi anche essere il migliore del mondo (sulla carta) ma non vincerai mai senza la squadra; Ibra avrebbe voluto vincere la Champions da protagonista incontrastato (un po' come Lebron) ma il calcio negli ultimi anni è cambiato molto, l'ultimo che riuscì a fare una cosa del genere (con le dovute proporzioni) fu Kakà, Ronaldo l'anno dopo e Messi poi avevano squadre molto più attrezzate e futuribili di quel Milan.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> il Real è totalmente inadatto, il Real gioca di velocità, Ibra è statico, non vanno bene insieme



gioca di velocità a tratti, lui è un po anarchico ma anche benzema è anarchico non gli piace stare li e fare la prima punta, infatti secondo me potrebbe giocare con cristiano molto bene perchè con benzema nessuno due fa il centravanti..però boh se lo metti in una squadra dove lui non è il giocatore più forte non so come andrebbe a finire, la verità è che lui è uno che le partite le vince da solo, ha sempre giocate cosi, palla a lui e ti risolve sempre tutto, gli altri contano il giusto, contano se si muovono secondo i suoi movimenti, devono adeguarsi, quando il livello si alza poi è difficile giocare da solo e risolvere tutto sempre, anche se devo dire che non è il caso di stasera perchè oggi hanno perso solo perchè la squadra era in emergenza a centrocampo, il city era un avversario abbordabile


----------



## DannySa (13 Aprile 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Si pero quante volte partiva seriamente per vincerla:
> 
> 1. Alla juve pre-calciopoli? Forse, era anche giovane.
> 2. Nell'inter con Mancini? Mettiamoci 1 anno con Mourinho
> ...



Se per lui vincere la Champions fosse stato solo uno sfizio personale allora sarebbe rimasto a Barcelona fino al momento in cui l'avrebbe vinta, ma con l'ego smisurato che ha sempre avuto ha preferito venire da noi, con 0 possibilità di vincere la Champions e poi andare al Psg, una squadra in crescita ma ancora non pronta per arrivare in fondo, figuriamoci vincere.
Si sarà messo l'anima in pace, se dovevo vincerla come uno dei tanti allora tanto meglio non averla vinta come il migliore.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Aprile 2016)

Bastava vincesse unaCL da non protagonista (vedi Balo) e nessuno gli avrebbe rotto le balle. Non l'ha vinta il Fenomeno, può non vincerla Ibra


----------



## Snake (13 Aprile 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> i tre più forti:
> Ce ne sono poi una marea di altri.
> 
> Ibra ha giocato nella squadra veramente favorita solo 1 anno, se nel 2006 arrivava al Milan e non all'inter probabilmente una la portava a casa.



il punto è che spesso è uscito con squadre più scarse di quelle in cui giocava lui quindi che solo un anno abbia avuto la squadra da vittoria è relativo.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Aprile 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> i tre più forti:
> Ronaldo il fenomeno non ha mai vinto la Champions
> Roberto Baggio non ha mai vinto la Champions
> Maradona non ha mai vinto la Champions


Ronaldo faceva parte della nostra rosa nel 2007: anche se non faceva parte della rosa Champions, mezza coppa diamogliela


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Aprile 2016)

Non esiste nessuna questione tecnica per me, è un giocatore che tecnicamente sta nei primi 10 in europa e ha uno strapotere fisico difficile da arginare per chiunque..
Il problema è solo psicologico..
Purtroppo i media hanno creato sta leggenda (a suo tempo per me poco sensata) di Ibra che in Champions non era decisivo..alla lunga inevitabilmente la storia ha condizionato il giocatore che per anni è andato in campo con una pressione mostruosa, specie dopo l'anno in cui lasciò l'Inter e loro vinsero al coppa eliminandolo (fu quasi fatto passare come colpa sua l'eliminazione del barca..)

Io penso che quando arrivano certi match (ma solo nella fase ad eliminazione diretta guarda caso!!) lui va in campo bloccato e fa errori che di solito non commette, come il rigore col city all'andata e altri gol facili..

Inoltre anche quando segna si sottolinea comunque che magari non ha giocato bene..

Purtroppo è evidente che il duello straperso alla distanza con CR7 e Messi per lui che si considera il numero 1 ha pesato..Non so perché ma quando vedo Ibra in Champions mi sembra di rivedere Federer dei bei tempi che difronte a Nadal diventava un giocatore vuoto..

Restano comunque qualcosa come 51 gol in Champions che non sono roba da tutti..


----------



## prebozzio (13 Aprile 2016)

Il problema di Ibra è che non è il dio del calcio come molti credono.
Il problema di Ibra è che dietro l'apparente onnipotenza si nasconde, secondo me, una persona insicura. Le sue dichiarazioni da bullo riguardo i palloni d'oro e i confronti con gli altri campioni, certi atteggiamenti in campo, sono tipici di chi deve affermare agli altri e a se stesso la sua superiorità, perché ciò che fa sul campo non è sufficiente.
Il problema di Ibra è che è stato fondamentale e trascinante con squadre dotate di buoni/ottimi/grandi giocatori e un gioco mediocre o normale. L'Inter ha vinto tutto quando ha sostituito Ibra con due attaccanti (Milito ed Eto'o) votati anche alla squadra: un caso? Il Barcellona l'ha tenuto solo un anno: un caso?
Il problema di Ibra è che è decisivo nelle competizioni a lunga distanza (campionati) e soprattutto contro squadre piccole e medie.
Il problema di Ibra è che migliora tantissimo giocatori mediocri che sanno adattarsi a lui (vedi Nocerino, Boateng), ma raramente permette a grandi giocatori accanto a lui di esprimersi al meglio.
Ibra non solo non ha mai vinto la Champions, ma non ci è andato mai neanche più di tanto vicino. Ha giocato solo una semifinale col Barcellona (l'anno del triplete dell'Inter contro i nerazzurri, per ribadire l'ironia del destino).


----------



## Efferosso (13 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il problema di Ibra è che non è il dio del calcio come molti credono.
> Il problema di Ibra è che dietro l'apparente onnipotenza si nasconde, secondo me, una persona insicura. Le sue dichiarazioni da bullo riguardo i palloni d'oro e i confronti con gli altri campioni, certi atteggiamenti in campo, sono tipici di chi deve affermare agli altri e a se stesso la sua superiorità, perché ciò che fa sul campo non è sufficiente.
> Il problema di Ibra è che è stato fondamentale e trascinante con squadre dotate di buoni/ottimi/grandi giocatori e un gioco mediocre o normale. L'Inter ha vinto tutto quando ha sostituito Ibra con due attaccanti (Milito ed Eto'o) votati anche alla squadra: un caso? Il Barcellona l'ha tenuto solo un anno: un caso?
> Il problema di Ibra è che è decisivo nelle competizioni a lunga distanza (campionati) e soprattutto contro squadre piccole e medie.
> ...



Semplice semplice.
E soprattutto, cosa che nessuno ha il coraggio di dire, in termini assoluti non è così forte come sembra.
Arriva una difesa "seria" e Ibra viene fermato.

E' l'equivalente del Mancio sul campo.
Se ti confronti sempre coi piccoli è facilotto fare il bullo.

Parliamo, sempre, di uno che in 15 anni di champions con Ajax, Juve, Inter, Barcellona e PSG ha fatto una semifinale.
Le stesse squadre, negli stessi 15 anni, hanno vinto 7 champions, senza contare le finali.
E, in tutto questo, ha una media gol dagli ottavi in poi che sembra quella di un terzino.
Se non bastano questi dati qua a ridimensionarlo, non so cosa serva.

Però Ibrahimovic ha quest'aura mistica dettata dagli scudetti "facili" e questo atteggiamento da bullo "che piace" a tal punto dal renderlo una leggenda, un Hall of Famer rossonero.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il problema di Ibra è che non è il dio del calcio come molti credono.
> Il problema di Ibra è che dietro l'apparente onnipotenza si nasconde, secondo me, una persona insicura. Le sue dichiarazioni da bullo riguardo i palloni d'oro e i confronti con gli altri campioni, certi atteggiamenti in campo, sono tipici di chi deve affermare agli altri e a se stesso la sua superiorità, perché ciò che fa sul campo non è sufficiente.
> Il problema di Ibra è che è stato fondamentale e trascinante con squadre dotate di buoni/ottimi/grandi giocatori e un gioco mediocre o normale. L'Inter ha vinto tutto quando ha sostituito Ibra con due attaccanti (Milito ed Eto'o) votati anche alla squadra: un caso? Il Barcellona l'ha tenuto solo un anno: un caso?
> Il problema di Ibra è che è decisivo nelle competizioni a lunga distanza (campionati) e soprattutto contro squadre piccole e medie.
> ...



Come al solito perfetto Prebozzio. Quando il livello si alza le sue presunte doti di leadership vengono a mancare e non sa caricarsi sulle spalle la squadra.


----------



## Jino (13 Aprile 2016)

Ibra è sempre stato grandi con i piccoli e piccolo con i grandi. Chiaro che in una stagione sono più le piccole che le grandi, ecco perchè uno come Ibra è assolutamente decisivo nei nove mesi.


----------



## Torros (13 Aprile 2016)

allora come mai in campionato è decisivo anche contro le big e in champions no? per me è chiaro che è una questione di rapidità..


----------



## Jino (13 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> allora come mai in campionato è decisivo anche contro le big e in champions no? per me è chiaro che è una questione di rapidità..



Ma pure nei campionati non è mai stato il classico centravanti che in ogni big match la buttava dentro. Ti cito un Sheva per dirne uno. Contro le grandi ha sempre faticato. Mentre contro le piccole è sempre stato letteralmente devastante. Alla fine comunque si parla di un campionissimo, non vincerà mai la champions, è semplice destino secondo me. Non è mica il primo campione della storia del calcio a non averne mai vinta una.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma pure nei campionati non è mai stato il classico centravanti che in ogni big match la buttava dentro. Ti cito un Sheva per dirne uno. Contro le grandi ha sempre faticato.


Citi Sheva per contrapporlo a Ibra, vero?


----------



## pazzomania (13 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> allora come mai in campionato è decisivo anche contro le big e in champions no? per me è chiaro che è una questione di rapidità..



QUOTO.

Anzi felice che tu ed altri lo pensiate, lo penso anche io, contro gli scarsi è talmente forte che anche se non rapidissimo li distrugge, ma contro difensori/difese del suo livello paga la stazza.

Fino a poco fa ero il primo a dire che con Bacca farebbe sfracelli, ma vedendo come riduce i suoi compagni d' attacco non ne son tanto certo.

Detto questo, Zlantan è comunque un idolo e speravo vincesse sta maledetta CL quest' anno,.


----------



## Efferosso (13 Aprile 2016)

Questo contro "un" Thiago Silva, un Terry, un Maldini, un Puyol, etc etc non lo fa.
E se lo fa, gli fischiano fallo perché li deve mandare in terra.

Non è (solo) una questione di velocità.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Aprile 2016)

Ibra è un giocatore che condiziona inevitabilmente una squadra.
Tanto per intenderci se ha una squadra che gira attorno a lui allora la potrà far rendere molto
competitiva e forse portare anche alla vittoria.
Ma inserito in una squadra di fuoriclasse in cui vi sono altre primedonne zlatan non rende, anzi, rischia di alterare equilibri di gioco e ancor prima di spogliatoio.
L'interpretazione del ruolo di centravanti da parte dello svedese è particolare : in base al suo istinto decide quando venir fuori dall'area e ricevere palla tra le linee. Ovviamente in tal caso servono dei centrocampisti bravi ad inserirsi e ricevere palla che sicuramente arriverà coi tempi e coi giri giusti. In fase di rifinitura ibra ha piedi da 10 e non da 9.
Mai però vedremo il giocatore far 100 metri di scatto per attaccare lo spazio e la profondità , non rientra nelle sue corde.
I suoi movimenti anarchici tatticamente condizionano tutta la manovra offensiva. Basti vedere come risulta difficile la convivenza con cavani che fa dell'organizzazione della manovra e dei tempi di gioco le sua forze per attaccare la porta.
Anche nell'inter del triplete successe la stessa cosa : via ibra e l'attacco divenne devastante nelle ripartenze.
A mio parere la squadra fatta su misura per ibra per centrare la champions è l'atletico madrid : una formazione che fa dell'organizzazione difensiva la sua forza e che è composta da calciatori con gamba che troverebbero in zlatan il loro profeta.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il problema di Ibra è che non è il dio del calcio come molti credono.
> Il problema di Ibra è che dietro l'apparente onnipotenza si nasconde, secondo me, una persona insicura. Le sue dichiarazioni da bullo riguardo i palloni d'oro e i confronti con gli altri campioni, certi atteggiamenti in campo, sono tipici di chi deve affermare agli altri e a se stesso la sua superiorità, perché ciò che fa sul campo non è sufficiente.
> Il problema di Ibra è che è stato fondamentale e trascinante con squadre dotate di buoni/ottimi/grandi giocatori e un gioco mediocre o normale. L'Inter ha vinto tutto quando ha sostituito Ibra con due attaccanti (Milito ed Eto'o) votati anche alla squadra: un caso? Il Barcellona l'ha tenuto solo un anno: un caso?
> Il problema di Ibra è che è decisivo nelle competizioni a lunga distanza (campionati) e soprattutto contro squadre piccole e medie.
> ...



Sono solo parzialmente d'accordo, Ibrahimovic ha fatto anche gol pesanti e prestazioni ''da Ibra'' anche in Champions e con le grandi (chiaramente non con la disumana continuità che ha con le medio-piccole).

Ma secondo me c'è anche un equivoco tattico, spesso e volentieri ha giocato come unica punta ed è una cosa che fatica a fare, il vero Ibra si vede quando ha accanto uno che attacca la profondità.
Putroppo in questo modo ha giocato solo con Milan e Inter, squadre che non erano pronte per fare strada in Champions per diversi motivi (allenatore mediocre l'Inter, infortuni e Barcellona pazzesco il Milan 2012)


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono solo parzialmente d'accordo, Ibrahimovic ha fatto anche gol pesanti e prestazioni ''da Ibra'' anche in Champions e con le grandi (chiaramente non con la disumana continuità che ha con le medio-piccole).
> *
> Ma secondo me c'è anche un equivoco tattico, spesso e volentieri ha giocato come unica punta ed è una cosa che fatica a fare, il vero Ibra si vede quando ha accanto uno che attacca la profondità.*
> Putroppo in questo modo ha giocato solo con Milan e Inter, squadre che non erano pronte per fare strada in Champions per diversi motivi (allenatore mediocre l'Inter, infortuni e Barcellona pazzesco il Milan 2012)



Tipo con Cavani ieri. 

Comunque secondo me ha ragione preb, lui fa giocare male gli altri talenti che ha vicino. In campionato basta lo stesso ma a questi livelli bisogna avere la squadra al 100% con tutti i singoli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il problema di Ibra è che non è il dio del calcio come molti credono.
> Il problema di Ibra è che dietro l'apparente onnipotenza si nasconde, secondo me, una persona insicura. *Le sue dichiarazioni da bullo riguardo i palloni d'oro e i confronti con gli altri campioni, certi atteggiamenti in campo, sono tipici di chi deve affermare agli altri e a se stesso la sua superiorità, perché ciò che fa sul campo non è sufficiente*.
> Il problema di Ibra è che è stato fondamentale e trascinante con squadre dotate di buoni/ottimi/grandi giocatori e un gioco mediocre o normale. L'Inter ha vinto tutto quando ha sostituito Ibra con due attaccanti (Milito ed Eto'o) votati anche alla squadra: un caso? Il Barcellona l'ha tenuto solo un anno: un caso?
> Il problema di Ibra è che è decisivo nelle competizioni a lunga distanza (campionati) e soprattutto contro squadre piccole e medie.
> ...



Quanta verità mamma mia...


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tipo con Cavani ieri.
> 
> Comunque secondo me ha ragione preb, lui fa giocare male gli altri talenti che ha vicino. In campionato basta lo stesso ma a questi livelli bisogna avere la squadra al 100% con tutti i singoli.



Si vabbe 30 minuti non cambiano la sostanza, poi Cavani è tornato largo


----------



## 13-33 (15 Aprile 2016)

Bravo con i scarsi Scarso con i grande media gol di 0.4 in champions 0.2 dopo i gironi. I numeri parlanno chiaro !!!!


----------

